# Game of Thrones



## sayah (Jun 11, 2011)

Any fans here? I love the show and I'm reading my way through the books. I read the first book, then watched the first episodes, and now I have about 100 pages left of the second book and my heart in my throat. It's so exciting... and heartbreaking!


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 11, 2011)

i need to read the books! so many people are talking about them and the show that i feel left out!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jun 11, 2011)

Huge fan!  Loved the series so much (afraid to watch the season finale on Sunday because I know something tragic happens) and bought all the books!  I am about 1/2 way through book 1 and decided to wait until tomorrow night before finishing.  Then I plan to plow through book 2 over the summer along with other readings!


----------



## looovemac (Jun 11, 2011)

Huge fan here too..I get excited every Sunday night   I NEED to buy the books though!!!


----------



## sayah (Jun 12, 2011)

I'm glad there are other fans here! I've just started the third book and it's nailbitingly (sure, let's make that a word) exciting!


----------



## heart (Jun 12, 2011)

For some reason I can't sit through an episode but I LOVE the books.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jun 12, 2011)

Okay, I cheated. I looked at the ending of the book before watching tonight's episode.  Hehehe.  And all I can say is never in my wildest dreams would I have come up  with this!   That is a good thing! I love the unpredictable!!!


----------



## sayah (Jun 13, 2011)

Right? I nearly did a Joey (from Friends) and chucked my book in the freezer. That way it can't do anything funny!


----------



## MzzRach (Jun 13, 2011)

This book series is phenomenal.  I have been a fan of the books for years - and the 5th one is finally being released in July (A Dance with Dragons).  I read a lot, and these are some of the best I have ever read.

  	It was a daunting task to even attempt to adapt the books for a series, but I have to say HBO has done an incredible job.  They had to truncate events (each book is massive) but they have really captured the essense of the story and characters.


----------



## sayah (Jun 13, 2011)

I agree, and they've made some of the characters more likeable IMHO. I couldn't stand book-Jamie (well, thus far, I'm on book 3) but show-Jamie I really like.


----------



## sayah (Jun 15, 2011)

What did everyone think of the latest episode?


----------



## jaylilee (Jul 3, 2011)

I still have to catch up to the end of the season, but I'm trying to make it through the books first before I finish it. I freaking love the series so far, though. it's amazing! Need to read faster. Still reading through Mists of Avalon, though.


----------

